# Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2008



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

This thread is the official and only FS thread going on in the Air Supsension forum.
This will help us eliminate all the FS ads through out the forum.
*The Rules:*
Only post FS stuff here.
Once it sells delete your post. If you do not know how please ask.
This will start over every three months.
*NO posting replies in here... IM, or e-mail the seller.* Any replies will be deleted immediately w/o any explanation. You may however post your classified thread in the normal classified forums and post here with a short description and a link to the thread.
 *NO MORE THAN 3 PICTURES*  If you have more pictures, please provide links to them
No pics over 640 pixels in height or width.
*DO NOT POST THE SAME ITEM FOR SALE MORE THAN ONCE*
*POSTS VIOLATING THESE RULES WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT NOTICE!*

*NOTE:*
This thread will be restarted every quarter (3 months). 
Q1 January - March
Q2 April - June
Q3 July - September
Q4 October - December


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2008 (dashrendar)*

sold


_Modified by dorbritz at 3:38 PM 9-6-2008_


----------



## NYC Wheelz (Nov 17, 2000)

Located in the NYC area, selling all of the above for $225.00. Buyer pays shippping. 
This setup is off of mk4 golf.
Front bag struts
Rear air cylinders
5 Gallon tank. 
I also have a brand new in box Jom Badgeless grill for a MKIV $70.00 Shipped
(2) 12" Kicker Solobaric L5 brand new in box $225.00 Buyer pays shipping
Email me at fanc[email protected] for pictures or questions.

_Modified by 2.0L lova at 10:15 AM 7-11-2008_


_Modified by 2.0L lova at 2:05 PM 7-19-2008_


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

I have a set of Ground Control Adjustable Camber/ Castor Plates for sale:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3929061


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (Batrugger)*

FS!!! Koni coils modified with UVAir Aerosports. Fully assembled and ready to go. 
The bags themselves have aout 3000 miles on them and the struts 15000. Dampening adjustable, ride great.
$400 plus shipping and paypal fees, firm.
Heres a pic but they no longer have the red spring hat on them, instead a custom plate to make contact with the bearing.
Probably wont include the braided leader lines, need to see what the new struts come with.


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*MASON TECH KIT FOR SALE MK%*

Here is everything I have for sale. 
































I never ran any of it. I started to install it and It is not to MY liking. that doesn't mean it isn't right for a mk5, just not to my liking. I mean PLAIN, and FLORIDA FLOW, all ran the mason tech kit, and you saw there cars. if not look them up. I am running out of money for the up keep,, plus inspection is due and alot more things.
It will come with all wires already hooked up to controller, tanks, everything. you will just need to run them and put everything where you want it. This kit is best bang for buck, 
EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO INSTALL that i recieved will go to you!!
*$2900.00*


----------



## ktec21 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: MASON TECH KIT FOR SALE MK% (ricky_337)*

sold


_Modified by ktec21 at 11:22 PM 8-8-2008_


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a set of Koni Adjustable Shocks (Yellows) from a B5.5 Passat for sale. All 4 shocks for $350 shipped. They are perfect for mounting some bags over


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2008 (felixy69)*

Buy my ish








Alright guys its time to move on. I have my whole air ride kit for sale, Its been on my car for less than 3months so everything is mint. Im going back to stock







. I've spent well over 2k on all this stuff. Plus I have everything prewired so all you have to do is plug and play. I even have power wire for your battery, w/ a 60amp fuse. Its a very complete kit.
Air ride tech Manifold valves 
Air ride tech Digital Management w/ 2 Wireless remote controllers
Dot approved fittings
Exhaust valve mufflers
9port 5 gallon tank
x2 uvair aerosport bags
x2 uvair airhouse II bags w/ mk4 brackets
3/8th line and 1/8th line 
x2 400cc viair compressors
x2 smc water traps (not pictured)
150psi pressure switch
Price is 1700+shipping


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2008 (agoodlife)*

Yes I know I am selling it already. Had a change of plans. In short my dad needs a car so he will be buying my Jetta and I want to have another motorcycle by Spring next year.
What I have.
The signature series struts and bags. So these are the Koni front struts. 
Level 1 air management with 5 switch box, Stainless tank.
Also the line and fitting kit.
With tax I have over $2800 dollars in the setup.
Everything is mounted on a board that fits nicely in the trunk. MK3 VR mounts included. However I am using early style strut mounts because they let you go a bit lower.
Here are some pics..
Car would be able to go a little lower in the front with a c-notch and the right wheel tire combo.

























Full Up
































The board everything was mounted on. Could do a more custom setup but this was simple especially for testing things out.

















There is no more than 600 miles on this setup. For over 2 months the car sat because of a no start issue and I did not want to work on it.
I am asking $2100 or best offer. Would prefer to deal somewhat local to Columbus, Ohio. For $2100 will deliver within 100 miles. If you really want it shipped it will be around $100 - $150 to ship it since it will be in several boxes with no board.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Its not technically airride stuff so if this doesnt go here that is ok. But what is a nice airride setup without some nice shoes to go with the new lowness. I have a set of Mandrus Emils w/ Dunlop tires for sale and a set of Work Eurolines for sale. Links for both in the sig


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

SOLD SOLD SOLD


_Modified by stealthmagic27 at 1:14 AM 9-6-2008_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

For sale: 
2 lightly used Universal Air Areosport airbags with top and bottom plates, and hardware included.
These were used with my patec coilovers when I first did air, but I wen another route for my front suspension.
Here are some pictures
























and i'm looking for 275 shipped
PM me if your interested!


_Modified by ryanmiller at 2:58 PM 9-6-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

If i had money i'd be all over those Ryan!! Good luck. 
*FS: 7 switch Box, w/ anti-theft/valet locking key. *
*SOLD SOLD SOLD*


















_Modified by Santi at 9:06 AM 9-13-2008_


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*sold sold sold*

FS:
8 3/8 valves
7 are smc and 1 asco. they are in great working order... they are still in the car at the moment, but will be coming out in a few days.
200 plus shipping
5 gallon chrome tank 9 ports; 4 1/2" and 5 3/8"
cut legs
random misc fittings included
tanks is out
25 plus shipping
OR
all for 200 plus shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 












_Modified by PAULITO at 2:16 PM 9-10-2008_


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

Viair 400c compressor - 170shipped Used for alittle over a month
smc watertrap - 30shipped 
X2 Valve Mufflers - 20shipped


----------



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (agoodlife)*

Easystreet front struts and rear bags $550 shipped
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4034714


_Modified by ECR32 at 7:42 PM 9-18-2008_


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

5 gallon
(4) 1/4 ports. 1 on each side, one on top, and one on bottom.
I got a different tank, no use for this one. 
$60 shipped in 48 states.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re:FS DIGITAL GAUGES*

I have a Digital gauges from FBI http://www.fbirides.com/product.asp?idno=256810. i want 60 bucks shipped. the catch is they said they are 0-150psi but they read 1/2 that amount. so your tank will be fill at 75ish PSI. when its really 145 and if you have 20psi in your bags you really have 40. this is great for you budget air ride people that just wanna get a number to set and drive.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Re:FS DIGITAL GAUGES (MalakaiTran)*

If anybody wants one after that one is sold i got one sitting around too








Same price...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Re:FS DIGITAL GAUGES (Still Fantana)*

Whole car








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...35789


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Re:FS DIGITAL GAUGES (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Whole car








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...35789

no way..


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2008 (dashrendar)*

Well I have been trying to postpone selling the car but some business opportunities have presented themselves to me and some extra cash and a little easier car to drive will suit me a little better for the next while. This has been my favorite car I have ever owned. A pleasure to drive with not a single problem to this date. 
Car is located in Seattle Washington
$23k OBO
Mods:
Exterior:
-Full VS body kit with lower styling line shaved.
-Custom dual round fog light setup in front bumper. 2x 8000k HIDs
-Custom painted Cima GT front grill.
-OEM Custom Chromed Nissan President hood ornament.
-Cleared out headlights with 8000k HIDs.
-Cleared out tail lights.
-Shaved rear trunk 'INFINITI' & 'Q45" badges.
Wheels & Tires:
-Work Euroline SL (Last set of 19's to be produced)(Wheels went out of production 2 years ago)
-Sizes: 19x9 et 0 front / 19x10 et -5 rear.
-Tires: 235/35/ZR19 Bridgestone Potenza RE750 front and rear.
Suspension:
-Algernon 15-Way Dampening Dual Height Adjustable Coilovers.
-Algernon front upper camber plates.
-UAS Aerosport Bags front and rear set over coilovers.
-ASCO 8 solenoid 4 way Manifold Valve(Manifold designs provide a leak free option to valves)
-5 gallon chrome tank.
-Dual Viair 380c compressors, Chrome models.
-3/8" air lines throughout system, exhaust vented outside, its loud....
-All fittings exposed to weather outside of trunk are Professional Air Brake Compression fittings.
-S14 rear upper control arms, still a lot more room for more camber.
-S14 rear lower adjustable toe arms.
-S13 front adjustable toe arms.
-Full 4 wheel laser alignment by Speedware Motorsports with all camber adjusted professionally.
Interior:
-Full black suede headliner, all trim painted to match. 
-Windows 20% window tint all around.
-DAD Type Gemmy Curtains on the front and rear windows.
-All interior lighting converted to HID White LEDs.
-Custom 4 button controls built into center console by shifter for the AirRide.
-Dakota Digital Digital Gauge built into Ash tray in center console.
-Hella toggle switch for standalone fog light operation in Cigarette lighter.
-RC Cables and full 4 gauge wiring to trunk already run for A full stereo install I never got to.
Engine:
-Custom short ram intake, mimicing the Jim Wolfe Design
-Full custom Dual Magnaflow Catback replacing the resonators with 13" Stainless Maganflows and 4 Inch Dual Magnaflow tips.

The car will be shot for a full magazine spread by Mike Kippen in the next week. Please keep any negative comments to yourself if you have any. Here are some previous pics taken. More will be up shortly of interior trunk and engine bay.


----------



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2008 (The_Sauce)*

Vair 380 compressor








$150 shipped


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2008 (ECR32)*

FS: 
Mason Tech front signiture series front struts with bearing relocation kit and universal bags for mk5s and b6 passats
been on the car for a few thousand miles, rides great (dampening koni inserts) and go very low (lays sub frame bolts on my car)
reason for sale is im going the custom route and need the money to make my idea happen.
price: $1000 
this setup would cost about 1400 from mason tech new.










_Modified by PAULITO at 10:35 AM 10-9-2008_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread July - September 2008 (ECR32)*

this one is now locked, please use the new one.


----------

